# ADBA Safe Dog 1 Testing on Friday Sept. 23



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Leri Hanson of Working Pit Bull Central & California K9 Service with be conducting ADBA Safe Dog Certificate (SDC) program on Friday September 23rd around 3PM at the Working Pit Bull Championship in Compton California. Lisa Berry of K9 Performance Kennels an Training will also be on hand. I encourage all GP members in the SoCal area to come out and get their dogs tested. Your dog does not need be registered or even a pit bull to participate in this program. You can download a pdf copy of the test here.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

If you live in SoCal you really need to bring your dog out and them test!!!


----------

